# Shipping to Dubai



## sjmendy (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello, I'm moving to Dubai from Orange County, CA pretty soon and I need my stuff shipped over there in boxes. Is there any recommendation of shipping company within my area. Thx.


----------



## Mileage (Sep 3, 2008)

I am moving in November from NYC and looking to ship the contents of a 2BR apartment. If you're looking to ship just some boxes, UPS freight or others may do the job. More complicated packing and shipping, see below.

I gathered a bunch of names via research and recommendations and requested quotes from them via their websites. Some never responded.

They are:

Crown Relocation
Graebel (no response)
Sterling Movers
International Sea & Air (no response)
Echo Trans World
Interdean (no response)
MI Group

As of now, 1 company provided a hard estimate and 1 provided a ballpark estimate provided estimates via telephone and email exchange. 2 (Crown Relocation and MI Group) sent someone to survey the apartment and I'm expecting an hard estimate soon.

All were quite professional (at least the ones that responded).

Depending on how much stuff you plan to ship, they may or may not choose to send a surveyor the inventory list can often do the job.

I suggest building a detailed list of the items you plan on taking with you, especially items that will take up bulk or require special packing such as custom crates for glass tops or electronics. The more detailed the better for those items.

In my case, everyone came to the conclusion that I would need a 20ft container. Transit time of 7-8 weeks from NYC. Not sure from Cali (truck to east coast? or through Panana canal? dunno).

Depending on the provider, the services provided can either door-to-door, door-to-port, packing, load only, etc. Obviously prices can vary accordingly. I will likely go door-to-door as they will help with clearing customs, pack/unpack, reassemble furniture, take away debris.

I can update when I get final quotes but I have a feeling that they will vary wildly.

Good luck.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone know the cheapest way to ship just a couple of boxes from uk to dubai and how to go about it, I hear dubai plaes dont have addresses?


----------



## sjmendy (Sep 2, 2008)

*thanks*

Quite an informative response you got here. Thanks so much.
My employer is looking into shipping company that they can tie in, so i'm just going to wait until they have the right shipping company. I've also looked into DHL and got an estimate of $1300 US for 150 lbs. So i'm aware somehow how much those kind of shipment cost.

Again. Thanks.



Mileage said:


> I am moving in November from NYC and looking to ship the contents of a 2BR apartment. If you're looking to ship just some boxes, UPS freight or others may do the job. More complicated packing and shipping, see below.
> 
> I gathered a bunch of names via research and recommendations and requested quotes from them via their websites. Some never responded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> anyone know the cheapest way to ship just a couple of boxes from uk to dubai and how to go about it, I hear dubai plaes dont have addresses?



Try allfreight. If you go online, you can find all their prices and even get a personalised quote. I used them to ship some boxes from the UK to my home country. Their prices were very reasonable, speedy delivery and best of all, nothing was broken!

I believe that the quote for Dubai was £200 (for airfreight - can't remember what it was for sea freight) for the first box (40kg) and £30 for each subsequent box thereafter. Check with them though as their prices might have changed. 6-8 weeks by sea freight and I believe 4 weeks by airfreight.

You can have the boxes delivered to your employer's address or your own, if you already know where you will be staying. Personally, I would advise using the door to door service. I sent a suitcase as unaccompanied baggage and had to go and retrieve it at cargo village - I would just describe it as an adventure and unless you have a car or time to waste, I wouldn't advise it!

HTH


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Try allfreight. If you go online, you can find all their prices and even get a personalised quote. I used them to ship some boxes from the UK to my home country. Their prices were very reasonable, speedy delivery and best of all, nothing was broken!
> 
> I believe that the quote for Dubai was £200 (for airfreight - can't remember what it was for sea freight) for the first box (40kg) and £30 for each subsequent box thereafter. Check with them though as their prices might have changed. 6-8 weeks by sea freight and I believe 4 weeks by airfreight.
> 
> ...


Hey Maz,
I'm using allfreight as well (based on your recommendation ).
Can you tell me how long it took for your baggage to arrive in Dubai?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Hey Maz,
> I'm using allfreight as well (based on your recommendation ).
> Can you tell me how long it took for your baggage to arrive in Dubai?


I actually sent my stuff to Seychelles rather than Dubai in the end. My suitcase came through another company! I think it took just over 1 week (airfreight) for it to get there. Even I was shocked to hear that it had arrived. The best thing was that nothing was broken even if I'd thrown things in the boxes and not really bothered wirth cushioning the breakable stuff properly!


----------



## bshah (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, we're looking at shipping our furniture to Dubai. we'll be moving there as expats. But i am in a fix, would you recommend us to ship all the furniture or shouldwe come there and buy new one. We are coming there only for a couple of years. Confused...seeking help. thanks


----------



## Mileage (Sep 3, 2008)

It all depends really....

a) will your employer pay for the move?
b) will your employer pay for the move back home?
c) if it's really just a couple years and you don't live in a mansion, maybe storage makes sense

Ultimately, buying all new furniture will probably cost you more even if prices are comparable. And then what do you do when you are ready to leave with all the newly acquired stuff?

Perhaps consider a furnished rental apartment; or see what your employer may offer for moving costs (lump sum vs reimbursement); or consider a smaller shipment of personal items such as clothes only.

I can't speak for shipping rates from Europe, but door-to-door rates for a sea shipment from the east cost of the US are in the $8,000-$13,000 rates for a 20 foot container.

As always...no one answer.



bshah said:


> Hi, we're looking at shipping our furniture to Dubai. we'll be moving there as expats. But i am in a fix, would you recommend us to ship all the furniture or shouldwe come there and buy new one. We are coming there only for a couple of years. Confused...seeking help. thanks


----------

